# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة مزمل ابو القاسم عمود اليوم الاثنين

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة
#د. مزمل أبو القاسم

2/11/2020

       *هجرة (رواكيب) الخريف*

* كان الله في عون الهلال، الذي تلقى الضربات الفنية والإدارية ألوان وأشكال!
* بعد أن تم قصفه بصاروخ السماني، وإلزامه بالجلوس في الضل ثلاث سنوات متتالية، ليقنع بالفضية، ويستمتع بالوصافة الثلاثية، شرع في شطب رواكيبه، وضم عشرات اللاعبين لغرفة تسجيلاته، وتعاقد بالأمس مع ياسر مزمل وولاء الدين بوغبا، من نادي أهلي شندي، الذي تستحق إدارته الشاطرة التحية لأنها أفلحت في تسويق لاعبين معطوبين للهلال بخمسة عشر مليار جنيه!
* تعرض ولدن ياسر لإصابة بالغة في مباراة فريقه مع أهلي الخرطوم، إثر اصطدامه بحارس المرمى، وتم إجراء صورة بالرنين المغنطيسي له في مستشفى فضيل، أوضحت أنه مصاب بقطع في الرباط الصليبي للركبة.
* لاحقاً تم عرض اللاعب على اختصاصي عظام في مستشفى رويال كير، فأكد التشخيص السابق، وتكتمت إدارة أهلي شندي على الخبر، عندما علمت برغبة الهلال في ضم اللاعب، وطلبت من مدرب المنتخب وجهازه الطبي إعفاء ياسر من التجمع الأخير بحجة الإصابة، لكنها لم تقدم صور الرنين المغنطيسي والتشخيص لهما ونالت ما أرادت!
* بالنسبة للاعب والي الدين بوغبا فقد عانى من إصابة بقطع كامل في الرباط الصليبي الموسم قبل الماضي، استلزمت سفره إلى مصر للعلاج، وهناك خضع إلى عملية جراحية أولى وفشلت، فاضطر إلى إعادتها، ومكث في القاهرة أكثر من عام.
* عندما عاد لم يلعب سوى مباريات بالعدد في الدوري الحالي، كانت آخرها أمام أهلي الخرطوم، وتم استبداله فيها، وشهدها مدرب المنتخب فيلود، وبعد نهايتها أبعده عن توليفة صقور الجديان على الفور!
* المحصلة تفيد أن الهلال دفع 15 مليار لشراء لاعبين معطوبين، من نادٍ معاقب بالحرمان من الانتقالات!
* ود أم دقرسي جدارة.. وسنة أولى إدارة.. وأولاد الأرباب شطارة.
 * ألم يلفت نظركم أن الأرباب صلاح إدريس وافق على بيع لاعبين من الأهلي شندي لأحد طرفي القمة بعد دهور من الممانعة؟ 
* الموافقة السريعة دي ما خلتكم تشكوا؟
* سألني بعض الصفوة عما إذا كان سيستم الانتقالات قد طابق بيانات رمضان وحمو أم لا، فقلت لهما إن العقدين للتمديد، ولا يحتاجان إلى مطابقة لعدم وجود نادٍ آخر فيهما.
* يعني شأن داخلي بحت.. لا يقبل التطفل.
* مياه إقليمية، وحدود داخلية.
* ممكن عادي ندخل البيانات.. في آخر يوم للتسجيلات!
* وممكن ندخلهم في الشوط التاني.. زي قون السماني!!
* مريخابي قطيم سألني أمس: هو قون السماني جا في الشوط التاني؟
* السؤال موضوعي وخبيث في آنٍ واحد.
* وأنا شامي فيهو ريحة مغرزة!!
* قلت ليهو لما تسأل عن قون السماني، لازم تحدد.. الأول وللا التاني؟
* ما سمعت غنية الصفوة الجديدة: (يا السمااااااني.. عليك الله، قوم جيب التاااااني.. عليك الله)؟
* الخلاصة إنو سيما عندو قونين!
* كل واحد فيهم أحلى وأحرَّ من التاني!!
* الأول نار منقد.. والتاني نار الضلِع!
* الأول إفريقي، والتاني سوداني!!
* واحد في دوري الأبطال، والتاني في الدوري الحلال!
* يعني بعد ده عادي ممكن السماني يغني ليكم (أرض الخير إفريقيا مكاني.. زمن النور والعزِّة زماني)!
* ويختم ليكم بي (أنا إفريقي.. أنا سوداني).
* قون سيما الأول أطاح بالمدعوم إلى قاع المجموعة!
* في دوري الأبطال.. انتهى من حاجة اسمها هلال!
* فرض عليه أن يحتل المركز الطيش، خلف فيروفيارو الموزمبيقي.
* وفِي الممتاز ثبَّت الوصافة، وخلاها آخر قيافة!!
* وصيف مكرر ومُعاد.. وثلاثي الأبعاد.
* 2018 وصيف.. 2019 وصيف.. 2020 خفيف وظريف.. وبرضو وصيف!
* وبعد نعيد بكور، الضرب برضو حا يكون بالدور.
* سيتم تمديد الوصافة، ثلاث سنوات إضافية على أقل تقدير.
* ستنطبق على الوصيف مقولة (يبقى إلى حين السداد)!
* محبوس ومنحوس.
* يااااي يا صلاح نمر.. الوصافة بقت مبارية الصفر!
آخر الحقائق
* نرجع لي قون سيما والقصة الأليمة!
* القصة دي يحلكم منها الحلَّ بلة، من القيد والمذلة!
* كل يوم حا نعيدها معاكم، زي ما سيما مرتين بلاكم!
* أها يا حبان.. الناس البسألوا هل السماني جاب القون في الشوط الأول وللا التاني نقول ليهم لازم تكونوا دقيقين وتحددوا السؤال أكتر!
* عشان نفهمكم، ونردمكم!!
* سيما ده عندو قون في زمن الإنقاذ، وقون في زمن الثورة!
* واحد مع بشة، وواحد مع البرهان!
* واحد في زمن المؤتمر الوطني والتاني في عهد الحرية والتغيير!
* واحد في زمن معتز موسى، والتاني في زمن حمدوك.
* حرية سلام وعدالة.. السماني خيار الشعب!
* تحت تحت قالوا سمعنا الثورجية الوصيفاب يهتفوا (السماني ولا الكيزان)!
* سلمية سلمية.. ضد الضربة السمانية!
* واحد قبل رفع الدعم، وواحد بعد رفع الدعم!
* واحد في كردنة والتاني في السوباط!
* واحد أليم.. دخل في القط مكسيم.. والتاني حالم.. دخل في جمال سالم.
* واحد وجوبي في المرمى الجنوبي.. والتاني خيالي.. فِي المرمى الشمالي!
* واحد محضور.. والتاني بدون جمهور.
* واحد غنى ليهو ترباس.. والتاني بالمقاس.. من كدباس!
* أي نعم الاتنين من سقط لقط، لكن كل واحد طعمو براه!
* الاتنين علي يمين الحارس.. وفي الحالتين الباك فارس!
* القونين بالطرشا.. السماني ده حلو حلاة!
* الشبكة الأوسع انتشاراً.. للنادي الأقل نمواً واخضراراً.
* نادي الصفر القرني، وصيفنا الأبدي.
* أقدم صفر في المعمورة، وأكبر ثابت في عالم الكورة!
* أمس احتفلنا بالسبوع، وجددنا الموضوع.
* هو نحن عندنا موضوع غير ضربة سيما الأليمة؟
* كل ما حالوا ينسوها، جددنا ذكراها الأليمة.
* الحبيب هيثم صديق قال أمس أكلنا السماية.. المولود سمين ومبغبغ، ومولود في الدرت!
* عندو ضفيرة.. والضفيرة خطيرة!
* أب ضفيرة ضفركم وثبّت وصافتكم!
* خلاكم تتخبطوا في الملعب والتسجيلات.. لحدي الآن فاقدين تلاتة دوريات، وأربع خانات!
* لكن بسم الله ما شاء الله، عندما تلاتة فضيات!
* إن شاء الله يدوم.. وتنافسوا هلال البورت والخرطوم!
* تلاتة نيسانات يا حليل البلوم.. جن كمان مارات يا حليل البلوم!
* آخر مرة الهلال شال كاس أحمد مزمل ولدي كان في أولى جامعة!
* هسه الحمد لله والشكر لله اتخرج بنجاح!
* تابعت أسماء اللاعبين المرشحين للانتقال إلى المدعوم في عمود الرشيد علي صفر فتوهمت للحظة أنه كشف الخطة الإسكانية!
* أو كشف القبول للجامعات السودانية.. أو كشف طلبة الكلية الحربية!
* والي الدين بوغبا.. ياسر مزمل.. رمضان عجب.. محمد الرشيد.. أبو عشرين.. آدم الدالي، مجاهد فاروق.. صلاح عادل.. عيد مقدم.. وضاح.. الطيب عبد الرازق.. مؤيد عابدين.. استيفن زوي.. منير ود نوباوي.. كديابا.. بيتر.. محمد أحمد.. جيسي.. فيني.. أوتارا!
* الكتراااابة يا حسن محجوب.
* كم وعشرين لاعب جديد، معناها كم وعشرين مشطوب!
* الوصيف يعاني.. يجازي محنك يا السماني!
* غرفة تسجيلات المدعوم أخطر من جهنم، كلما قيل لها هل امتلأت تقول هل من مزيد؟
* آخر خبر: هجرة (رواكيب) الخريف في موسم (السماني) الحلو!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

